# Tempest on a Shoestring



## 428TempestXRam (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi all, I am starting this thread to document the progress of my project.
I have a question for those who have dealt with reproduction gauge clusters; I am considering one that is offered by thepartsplaceinc on eBay. I have asked the seller these questions and have not received a satisfactory answer or I possibly haven't asked it understandably. 
Are the sending units for the oil pressure and water temp included in the set? Does the connector on the gas gauge match the connector on the original harness? Any one here bought one of these; I am looking at the one for a hood tach car.
I am adding some pictures of the car as it sits now, I've already done a little.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Now heres a thread i can relate to...welcome to the herd 428, very solid ride you got there, even better off than i started with 8 months ago. My motto on the build was if i can't get it for 40% off retail i don't need it yet. and starting with a Tempest you get a better starter car for your dollar, and hell by the time you re-build it with GTO parts, the only difference will be the number of letters on the badges. I have an original Hood tach that i got (not working) for 30.00, the harley mechanic across the street found an old tach with a small housing that i am going to dismantle and see if i can make work in the housing as the face, housing and lens are near perfect.oil pressure will need a matched sending unit i would believe, water pump probe should just need a collar fitting for the intake (mine required one from manufacture sold separately). I made a custom fiberglass insert for the dash pad backer then re-stretched the dash pad in black vinyl, just dash wanted 900.00 for the same thing, i bought an extra backer from a members parts car and did an original one also and material to do both was under 100.00. that way i did not have to take the dash apart and the pads just slide on and of with two screws. Started on my car sept. 10 last year when the car hauler dropped it at my door, i will be putting the final trim pieces and rear bumper on tonight, i have done all work except machining by myself and have kept it on a very tight budget and anything i have altered from original can be undone in a weekend. heres the finished product and a link to my photobucket that has detail photos of the dash pads and such along with start to finish progress. Send me a PM if you want an idea of budget....have not tabbed it up yet....but i have a pretty close running total with free labor...





































1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## 428TempestXRam (Dec 14, 2010)

Brian, I super like that air cleaner. Are those available or did you fabricate? If/when I switch too a single carb intake, that would be the cleaner I would like to run.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

its made by spectra, and can be ordered online or through advance auto


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Awesome project. Love the dual quads, they make the car! Don't take them off. 66s are supposed to have duals or trips. Is that the stock AC compressor, looks like something off a Mopar, interesting, or is that a 65?. Good luck on your build!


----------



## 428TempestXRam (Dec 14, 2010)

*Ara ac*



jetstang said:


> Awesome project. Love the dual quads, they make the car! Don't take them off. 66s are supposed to have duals or trips. Is that the stock AC compressor, looks like something off a Mopar, interesting, or is that a 65?. Good luck on your build!


Thank you. 
The AC is "era correct" ARA dealer installed option according to the AC shop here in town where I had the system evacuated. It's not my bag, I'm pulling the unit, I don't like the looks of it under the hood or under the dash. It obstructs ashtray accessibility, the accelerator pedal and the view of the 65' center console. 
The AC works great and I will store it completely seals and out of the elements; someone may want it for their restore project somewhere down the road. I need to rummage through all my old brackets and relocate the alternator mount; then the compressor/evaporator/etc. will be removed as well. 
This Tempest is a 1967, 69 428 block, 63' 421 heads and intake. I'v heard all the "it can't be this and it can't be that(s)". It is what it is. 
Has a nasty tendency to hop like a Granny's "giant jack rabbit" when I nail it or try to do a decent drift/doughnut; I am always looking for advise on taming that problem. I know about zilch when it come to suspension.
Today's goal: 1. finish dynamat backside of dash, two layers on the floor, one layer along the quarters and the entire trunk.
2. Start the first stage of the dash bezel "refinish" for lack of a better term.
More pictures soon. :seeya:

Truthfully; I'll be lucky if I get this goal done by the weekend. Moving kinda slow at the junction.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

that is a bad ass cross ram set-up but one carb is enough to tune...lol, and i love the chrome nose on the 67', did not know the tempest had the pontiac badges on top rail of header panel in 67', 66' they are in drivers side grill where your 428 is.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

"Tempest on a Shoestring"...sounds like a good name for a 'Smiths' song....great bandarty:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I knew it wasnt' a 66 by the tail lights, 67 makes sense. I couldn't see the rear sail panels.
My buddy had a 70 dart with an underdash AC, his compressor was like that, dealer installed makes sense.
Guess you are going to need a bigger box to ship me the AC and cross ram, lol.. Taking offers?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

"Tempest in a Tea Pot" is a Chili Peppers song....:cool


----------



## 428TempestXRam (Dec 14, 2010)

*update/Kick panels*

Geez.... thought I could save the kick panels, I cleaned them up the best I could and sprayed one.... it looks like liquid f_*k!!! 

Ames doesn't show a pair for 67 w/o AC. I hope they were just left out of the catalog. I sure can't use these. 

First layer of 40 mil black foil damplifier installed on floor, will follow with 80 mil bright foil. Chrome stage of dash bezel completed.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

mine were rough i used a adhesion promoter first then satin black enamel it will tone down the imperfections better than gloss.


----------



## 428TempestXRam (Dec 14, 2010)

Instg8ter said:


> mine were rough i used a adhesion promoter first then satin black enamel it will tone down the imperfections better than gloss.


I used the adh. promoter then Ames GTO blue which is satin (looks great on the seat backs" but it looks hideous on the kicks. I'd like to "re-skin" them like you did your dash pads. That's the problem; they're turning to dust and the texture is not uniform and looks blotchy. If by chance Ames does offer them for a 67 w/o AC looks like they'll be around $65/pr: not the end of the world. 

Dash Bezel: trying to avoid the "background" while spraying the chrome boarders is a mistake. Would have used less paint had I sprayed the entire piece evenly. The pod boarders were my downfall.... live and loin.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yep originally the chromed the whole panel then painted around the rings you could just do your colors and get a detail brush for the trim rings


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice! Please add me to the growing list of people who want that intake if you ever decide to sell it.

Bear


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

you might try another coat on them after a day or so. shouldnt soak in as bad now.


----------



## 428TempestXRam (Dec 14, 2010)

66tempestGT said:


> you might try another coat on them after a day or so. shouldnt soak in as bad now.


I need to spend some more time them. If all else fails I think I'll put a coat of "spatter" paint like the stuff Mercedes uses on their lower rockers. The texture will be unique but its gotta look better than they do now. There are no reproductions yet.... except the ones that are speaker housings. 

Here are a few pics of the past couple of days progress.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

looking good 428, that dash is gonna look nice, you can use new headlight resto kit to clean up the lenses while you have it out, and watch wiping the gauge face too hard as the paint being old can flake off, a misting of satin clear can help seal it.


----------



## 428TempestXRam (Dec 14, 2010)

*Dry Body*

A few pics where the sun don't shine.


well.... they're not quite what I had in mind. I had my son jump in the trunk and snap a few.... I wanted to show inner wells to quarters. I'll try to get one of the left side tomorrow. Right side is already covered with damplifier.

6/16/11: no action today, spent the day working on a compressor; selling to get some $$ for a rally gauge set. I have a hood tach so I am going with the no tach set.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

There used to be a guy who sold "laser cut" rings for the 4 chrome bezels, the directional circle, and the heater control bezel. They were polished stainless rings........haven't seen him on e-bay lately. If I see him advertize, I will get his info


----------



## 428TempestXRam (Dec 14, 2010)

*great disaster preventer*



Instg8ter said:


> looking good 428, that dash is gonna look nice, you can use new headlight resto kit to clean up the lenses while you have it out, and watch wiping the gauge face too hard as the paint being old can flake off, a misting of satin clear can help seal it.


Super idea on sealing the faceplates; I should have thought if that:lol: The rally gauge set I am considering includes a new lens.


----------



## 428TempestXRam (Dec 14, 2010)

*oh shoot!*



Eric Animal said:


> There used to be a guy who sold "laser cut" rings for the 4 chrome bezels, the directional circle, and the heater control bezel. They were polished stainless rings........haven't seen him on e-bay lately. If I see him advertize, I will get his info


That sounds great.... could be installed anytime.... if it takes awhile to locate.

Dang it.... I spaced the directional pods when I applied the matte black/satin clear coat to the quad pods. Thanks.


----------



## 428TempestXRam (Dec 14, 2010)

*Need help with the clock*

Clock still functional but want to clean and tune up. Anyone here know how to remove the time adjust knob so the layers ie; lens,faceplate, etc can be separated? Help!

I wanted to upload some pics but I got a new camera for fathers day and I guess the files are too big. poop!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

camera should have a setting to lower resolution, or in photobucket you can resize them. Think the adjust knob is press fit not sure.


----------



## 428TempestXRam (Dec 14, 2010)

*Threaded*



Instg8ter said:


> camera should have a setting to lower resolution, or in photobucket you can resize them. Think the adjust knob is press fit not sure.


I held the shaft with vise grip; it is threaded. I see Aces sells a new lens, the original is cracked/scratched. The clock runs intermittently. Runs approx. 1.5 hour then stops until I give it a little turn. I'll work with it on a power supply and see if I can correct the problem while its apart 
Have you had any experience with the quartz update/conversion? Does it change the appearance of the clock? 

Would the pictures load if I use photo bucket upload? 
Geez, I should have paid more attention taking the gauge panel apart.... didn't seem like this many parts when I disassembled.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yes they should upload in photobucket may take a while do 5 at a time so it does not lock up, camera is what i used along the way to document the assembly as i was taking apart so i knew where all those parts went. The clocks are infamous for not working, the replacements are a good match from what i have seen, i would try a drop of thin oil on yours at the shaft (try PB blaster) may just fix it.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Pete Serio at Precision Pontiac built me a Rallye Gauge set.....for a hood tach car. I did not put the wood grain on yet, but Peter did install a new dash harness for me. When it comes to dashes he is "the man".....eric:cheers


----------



## 428TempestXRam (Dec 14, 2010)

*Dash Bezel Restore/Update*

:seeya:


----------



## 428TempestXRam (Dec 14, 2010)

*More Dash Photos*

:cheers


----------



## 428TempestXRam (Dec 14, 2010)

*Finishing up the interior*

arty:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Simply Outstanding!!!.....very well done...:cheers There is no shoestring on the quality of your work.


----------



## 428TempestXRam (Dec 14, 2010)

Instg8ter said:


> Simply Outstanding!!!.....very well done...:cheers There is no shoestring on the quality of your work.


Thank you. You are kind.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instg8ter said:


> Simply Outstanding!!!.....very well done...:cheers There is no shoestring on the quality of your work.


:agree x2

Bear


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow. Nice interior. Love that color.


----------



## 428TempestXRam (Dec 14, 2010)

Hot_Rod said:


> Wow. Nice interior. Love that color.


Thank you.


----------

